# The Sucker's Log



## Gissurjon (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey guys (like anybody is going to read this) I decided to try this online journal thing out. I'm not starting a new program or anything like that but hey, who cares. My program might look a little weird but I've had to ditch many great exercises due to multiple herniated discs in my back. I keep it simple and focus on progression rather than a fancy exercise collection. Here's what I'm doing these days 
*
Day 1 chest/Legs Push
Dumbbell Bench Press*
10-10-8-8-6-4
*Dumbbell Bench Decline*
12-12-10-10
*Hammer Strength machine press (incline)*
(drop set) 8-8-8-8-8
*Split Squat *
8-8-8-8-6-6
*Step Ups *
8-8-8-8

*Day 2-off*

*Day 3 Back/Legs Pull*
*Pull up/ Pull Up Weighted *
10-10-6-6 (6's are weighted)
*Seated Row Narrow grip*
10-10-8-8
*Single Arm Bent Over Row*
12-12-12-12
*Reverse fly super set with Dumbbell shrug*
14-14-14-14
*Seated Leg curl *
12-12-12-10-10-10
*Calf Press*
12-12-12-12-8-8-8-8

*Day 4-off*

*Day 5- Start *over except day 1 starts with decline bench

I am well aware that the program is lacking when it comes to legs but that is intentional. A month ago my back went out again after almost a year of feeling good so I have to be very careful with all leg work for a while (been advised against doing any at all by the neurosurgeon). Also I've opted for no "direct" shoulder work simply because I'm still working my way out of injured rotator cuffs (same reason I'm only doing dumbbells)

The first workout I will log is tomorrow's Day 1. I'm planning on video taping if the gym is not too crowded, and posting it on here to further keep track of progress. 

Now in case someone mistakes this for some interesting person's journal, thanks for at least accidentally reading!


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 3, 2012)

So first workout is complete, I will post a video of the full workout a little bit later on after it has finished saving on my computer. I didn't get to do the leg portion since I got to the gym late and it was closing by the time i finished the chest portion. (it closes at 3 on saturdays)


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 3, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep working and good luck with the back problems.


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 3, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Keep working and good luck with the back problems.



Thanks man


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 3, 2012)

Forgot to mention I'm a 100% natty.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 3, 2012)

No prob, good work.


----------



## triplstep (Mar 3, 2012)

Good lifts Bro. Keep hitting man.


----------

